# sexing



## will1966 (Jun 1, 2015)

I had a litter born on 31/08/15. I have read about trying to reduce the litter by the first week and I have had trouble at sexing at this age. I took out two because they were very small. I also took out two as they were dark self `s and I was trying for Argente and marked. The kittens left have developed into marked (4) and 1 x argente and one which is silver grey colour where that came from i don't know. I have been left with four bucks and two does which is annoying. Luckily one doe is the argente and she is of good type. The other doe is marked but none of the marked are marked in the right way for showing so back to the drawing board I believe.

I am going to be left with one from a litter of ten. That`s mousing I know but does anyone else find problems sexing at an early age or is it something learned over time.

Also is it essential that the litter is reduced before 7 days or can it be left a little longer to make the sexing that bit easier?


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

Many schools of thought & opinions on this one. At seven days you should start to see the row of nipples on the does, which obviously, makes things easier. I don't touch mine until three days old, then if it's a large litter, say, around ten, which most of mine are, I reduce them down a bit, I'll cull down in stages after that to generally four in the litter. Quite often three does & a buck, unless I require more bucks.

It does become easier to sex them young with practice, good glasses help in my case !

The milking ability of does seems to vary greatly, even in the same variety, some does can easily rear a larger litter that another would struggle with.

At the end of the day, you'll come up with a method that suits you & your stock.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

which marked are you trying to get?


----------



## will1966 (Jun 1, 2015)

SarahC said:


> which marked are you trying to get?


broken marked


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Has your initial stock got any exhibition breeding in or are they derived from pet/hobby mice?The spots come through at about 4 days old,bit longer with pink eyed.With practice they are easily sexed then and you can remove any bucks that don't have markings that will improve the line.The bucks have a much bigger 'stub' than the does with a gap between stub and anus.Does have a flat 'stub' with no or very little gap between 'stub' and anus.Or as Paul says you can wait for the fur and teat spots.
Just looking at the gap between stub and anus you should be able to sex these at a day old









and a few days old.No matter what the age the same applies


----------



## will1966 (Jun 1, 2015)

thanks for that


----------

